# targets



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

where is a web site for downloading good paper targets for free?


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Google "paper targets". There are a bunch of web sites that will let you print/down load in acrobat paper targets. I do.


----------

